# Free up cash flow to prep faster. Get rid of debt



## PrepTrack (Aug 21, 2018)

Howdy. I wanted to address an issue I've heard from people that would like to prep, but have a very common obstacle: debt. Now, I don't know everyone's circumstances, and today student loan debt is somewhere around 5% of the nation's debt. Ridiculous. This is untenable. Nonetheless, I wanted to share a resource that many in my community have used to get out from under certain kinds of debt.

My wife.

She is a financial professional and is networked with settlement attorneys to negotiate people's delinquent debt down to about half. Much easier to make payments on a $10k debt balance than $20k, which then frees up some cash flow to finally get those food reserves, water storage, EDC, and whatnot.

So, if you or someone you know is getting buried by outstanding credit card debt, medical bills, delinquent utility bill, repossession debt, or foreclosure balance, PM me and I'll introduce you/them to my wife. Unfortunately, she can't touch student loan debt, active account balances, military STAR cards, or existing mortgages. Will it work for everyone? Not sure, which is why they should get a free consultation before committing to a settlement.

Either way, better to let people know of something they may not need than to withhold something the may actually need. God bless!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Don't have any debt!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Got rid of my debt a few months ago. So no need for your goods and/or services.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Even as you prep you still live in the day to day world. Not all debt is bad secured debt in the form of investments like property is not a bad thing. Assuming the property has real value and is not a paper work over valued flip. Of an over priced property to start with. 
been debt free for the10 years plus.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Please post pics of your wife first!



PrepTrack said:


> Howdy. I wanted to address an issue I've heard from people that would like to prep, but have a very common obstacle: debt. Now, I don't know everyone's circumstances, and today student loan debt is somewhere around 5% of the nation's debt. Ridiculous. This is untenable. Nonetheless, I wanted to share a resource that many in my community have used to get out from under certain kinds of debt.
> 
> My wife.
> 
> ...


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

I'd say it's a pretty gutsy move to offer your wife up to a bunch of innernet nut-jobs like us!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

PrepTrack said:


> Howdy. I wanted to address an issue I've heard from people that would like to prep, but have a very common obstacle: debt. Now, I don't know everyone's circumstances, and today student loan debt is somewhere around 5% of the nation's debt. Ridiculous. This is untenable. Nonetheless, I wanted to share a resource that many in my community have used to get out from under certain kinds of debt.
> 
> My wife.
> 
> ...


Sounds like she is only targeting bad debt &#8230;.. don't think many here are over loaded with a bunch of bad debt. Some current debt? Maybe, nonetheless if she will pay a referral fee I will be glad to toss a bunch of names to her and let her sort 'em out huh?

So .&#8230; is she a reorg attorney or does she just like yacking on the phone with collection agencies? I'll make sure that everyone knows that a settled debt is still a write-off for the original owner, therefore you can in some circumstances get an end of year statement of income and still &#8230;&#8230; a black eye on your credit report.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Yep.
Even though I have been debt free for 'bout 15 years, all debt isn't bad debt. As a matter of fact, you could make the case that I BECAME debt free UTILIZING debt... in the form of 7 or 8 mortgages at any given time when I was a youngster.
There is productive debt and parasitic debt. Productive debt is debt which facilitates making money far in excess of the loan costs, such as real estate investing. Parasitic debt results from purchasing luxury/consumption items just because someone is willing to take paper on it... cars, boats, fancy furniture, expensive clothes, yadida yadida. These kinds of debt are serviced for YEARS with no productive benefit AND pretty much making savings impossible.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

No mortgage, no car loans, no credit cards since 1986, absolutely no debt at all.

You do realize that SOMEONE has to pay for that debt that is "written off", don't you?
Insurance companies, banks, credit card companies, simply raise the rates for honest normal people to cover their losses.

Up to your eyeballs in debt? Get rid of the credit cards. Don't buy a new car every 5 or 10 years. Live within your means. Don't expect others to pay for your mistakes. Take ownership of YOUR problem.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

I have a debt and I can’t pay it off or should say I won’t. My father, rest his soul, made me start saving in this IRA thing when I was about twelve and now at 52and fully retired I can’t touch it with out laying aside 25% for some rich uncle with more guns than anyone. That 25% share sucks big time.


----------

